# Chances of getting a 189 VISA with just 70 points



## kgplearns (Apr 28, 2018)

Hello!

Due to the fact I lost time and points as I will reach the age of 33 on August, I only have 70 points now. I received a positive assessment from the ACS but it has expired. Also got a positive assessment from VETASSESS for my degree. It's AQF Bachelors.

I have worked in Australia for over a year, and have to work in Singapore for a couple of years. Reason: I have a business and family matters to attend to in my country. Singapore is 5 hours away. Australia happens to be 15+ hours away. It matters!

Truth is I made it through many interviews. And one of them is a top 20 company (global). I just couldn't stay in Australia for at least 2 years. 

Can someone tell me my chances of making it for the 189 VISA if I get a positive assessment from the ACS by July or August 2019? I will likely submit my EOI when I reach the age of 33. That's August 2019.

Anyone got their VISA with 70 points recently?

I'd love to know your thoughts and how much time you had to wait to get the VISA.


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

I just got my grant with 70 points. I just skimmed your post so I'm not sure what your ANZSCO code is.

I started with IELTS and EA + ACS accessment in September 2017, invited in September 2018 and got my grant in November 2018.


----------



## kgplearns (Apr 28, 2018)

kerberos said:


> I just got my grant with 70 points. I just skimmed your post so I'm not sure what your ANZSCO code is.
> 
> I started with IELTS and EA + ACS accessment in September 2017, invited in September 2018 and got my grant in November 2018.


My code is:

* 261312 - Developer Programmer *

I worked as a Software Engineer in Sydney. Helped bump up the points.


----------



## kgplearns (Apr 28, 2018)

kerberos said:


> I just got my grant with 70 points. I just skimmed your post so I'm not sure what your ANZSCO code is.
> 
> I started with IELTS and EA + ACS accessment in September 2017, invited in September 2018 and got my grant in November 2018.


My guess is there's a high demand for Mechanical Engineers. 
I need luck with 70 points.


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

kgplearns said:


> My guess is there's a high demand for Mechanical Engineers.
> I need luck with 70 points.


233512 gets less invites but there are also less applicants  Currently your code is still getting invitations at 70 points but it is hard to say what will happen in August 2019.

You can try NAATI exam to get 5 more points.


----------



## yogjeet1984 (Sep 7, 2018)

kgplearns said:


> Hello!
> 
> Due to the fact I lost time and points as I will reach the age of 33 on August, I only have 70 points now. I received a positive assessment from the ACS but it has expired. Also got a positive assessment from VETASSESS for my degree. It's AQF Bachelors.
> 
> ...



But why don't you go for the ACS and EOI submission now with 75 points rather than waiting for next year?


----------



## kgplearns (Apr 28, 2018)

yogjeet1984 said:


> But why don't you go for the ACS and EOI submission now with 75 points rather than waiting for next year?


It's too late based on the current trend.


----------



## kgplearns (Apr 28, 2018)

yogjeet1984 said:


> But why don't you go for the ACS and EOI submission now with 75 points rather than waiting for next year?


Based on the experience of a friend who ran to get 75 points, she was not invited before she reached the age of 33. It is actually too late to submit ACS documents this month. I should have done it 5 months ago. 

There are two documents missing for me:

2 statutory declarations which my friends can easily give what I need without issues. Both companies I worked for gave documents which had missing details like job descriptions. The statutory declarations are just supporting documents. I don't want to bother them this year, and I know I won't make it before I reach the age of 33 anyway.

It takes 3 months for the ACS to complete an assessment. That means I will submit my EOI on February 2019. And still won't get the invite within 6 months. It took 6 to 9 months for many with 75 points.

IMHO, if Australia's good for me, it was easy to stay. I did not need to apply for a 189 VISA. There was a company willing to sponsor my 186 VISA. Still uncertain if it's the right decision for me to actually move to Australia considering I actually have an option to work in America and get a green card.

So I'm taking my time and not moving back. If they don't accept me at 70 points then my plan is to just move to America from Singapore. Or simply stay in Singapore for as long as I can.


----------



## kgplearns (Apr 28, 2018)

kerberos said:


> 233512 gets less invites but there are also less applicants  Currently your code is still getting invitations at 70 points but it is hard to say what will happen in August 2019.
> 
> You can try NAATI exam to get 5 more points.


Was hoping 70 points is enough because I just can't go through language tests, and study anything unrelated to my degree.

I don't have time for it. I am a grad school student at top 7 University in the world (CS and Statistics). 

If I have time: 
I can get a Ph.D by research and that gives me additional 5 points after 2 years. 

If I have no time due to work:
I can get an additional 5 points due to 2 more years of overseas work experience. 

I have relatives in Australia. But have very close family in America too. I can't be too wrong even if things go wrong with my plans. 

What I hated about living in Australia: people were offering me good jobs but they're not my best options. I love the people of Australia, but not the work culture. Just awful. Generally not healthy for me. Still want to go back. I have relatives and good friends I left in Australia.


----------



## ak786 (Sep 21, 2018)

Well, the best way to crack this issue is to submit your EOI with all available documents while you expired ACS is in a process to be reissued.
I have few friends who had same case got their Invitation and they justified remaining this in Visa Application. 
AU Home Office is not that much cruel as many applicants think, however as oppose to DoHA, UKBA is very harsh and inhuman. I have a long experience of fighting both.

Thanks


----------



## kgplearns (Apr 28, 2018)

ak786 said:


> Well, the best way to crack this issue is to submit your EOI with all available documents while you expired ACS is in a process to be reissued.
> I have few friends who had same case got their Invitation and they justified remaining this in Visa Application.
> AU Home Office is not that much cruel as many applicants think, however as oppose to DoHA, UKBA is very harsh and inhuman. I have a long experience of fighting both.
> 
> Thanks


I don't the see the point in rushing and making an incorrect EOI when:

1. I cannot work in Australia. I mentioned that I left the country intentionally for business and personal reasons.
2. The job offers I get in Singapore pay more. 
3. There is no way I will go back to Australia in 3 years. I had to let go. It's a painful decision to make.


----------



## kgplearns (Apr 28, 2018)

Overall, and I hope this does not dissuade those who are NOT yet in Australia, I left Australia for financial reasons. I cannot do well off the Southeast Asian region. Have a business and family-related matters to manage. 

Australia is good for those who really want to say:
"<*SNIP*>. I hate everywhere else and this is where I belong." 

I could not say that right now. So I am going at the SLOWEST pace possible.


----------



## shahid15 (Jul 6, 2018)

kgplearns said:


> Overall, and I hope this does not dissuade those who are NOT yet in Australia, I left Australia for financial reasons. I cannot do well off the Southeast Asian region. Have a business and family-related matters to manage.
> 
> Australia is good for those who really want to say:
> "<*SNIP*> I hate everywhere else and this is where I belong."
> ...


What's your problem, brother? You can lodge when it pleases you. If you don't want to come in, fine. Its all up-to you to make a decision w.r.t your points and how badly you want to come in. My humble advice for you would be to apply for PR only if you REALLY want to come in- no half-hearted measures as you might end up regretting your choice.


----------



## kgplearns (Apr 28, 2018)

shahid15 said:


> What's your problem, brother? You can lodge when it pleases you. If you don't want to come in, fine. Its all up-to you to make a decision w.r.t your points and how badly you want to come in. My humble advice for you would be to apply for PR only if you REALLY want to come in- no half-hearted measures as you might end up regretting your choice.


That's very true wherever you go. I don't want to have regrets. 

Let's see what happens. I want to follow the laws, and while some are optimistic I can just lodge EOI without an accurate assessment, I might not make it.

I can tell you honestly I fell in love with Australians and have Aussie relatives. 
If you're moving there, I am almost too certain you'd stay because of the people you meet.
Everything else, well, I don't know. If you want money, Australia may not be the best place for you.


----------



## kgplearns (Apr 28, 2018)

ak786 said:


> Well, the best way to crack this issue is to submit your EOI with all available documents while you expired ACS is in a process to be reissued.
> I have few friends who had same case got their Invitation and they justified remaining this in Visa Application.
> AU Home Office is not that much cruel as many applicants think, however as oppose to DoHA, UKBA is very harsh and inhuman. I have a long experience of fighting both.
> 
> Thanks


I'm actually going to take your advice. 
Here's what I will do:

Submit my EOI with just 70 points - Not overclaiming experience. I will let the DIBP assess my Australian work experience. 

If I get lucky, I have my invite on March. 
When will you get a 189 invite - Iscah predictions for October 2018 - Iscah

I will be in Sydney next year to meet up my friends and get the paperwork done.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

Just curious what you didn't like about the work culture in Australia?

It seems you are reasonably confident of multiple alternative desirable options if Australian PR doesn't work for you - that's great. 

Just be honest with yourself about what you want - and don't let a #humblebrag mentality creep in to detract you from doing the needful.

Nobody expected the minimum points score to go from 60 to 65 on 1 July 2018, similarly it is hard to predict what will happen down the line - so I would not invest too much (emotionally) in a plan that will only kick off in August 2019. 

Submitting an EOI without a valid skills assessment is unwise in my opinion. 

Lodging a general skilled migration visa based without a valid skills assessment is downright foolish - and you risk getting a 3-year ban (PIC 4020) - and then no more visiting and enjoying the good people down under  

If you do go ahead, do keep us updated!


----------



## kgplearns (Apr 28, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Just curious what you didn't like about the work culture in Australia?


You're likely Singaporean or have worked in Singapore. I worked with Singaporeans. I can tell you the huge difference: benevolent leadership & straightforward work culture. That's true based on my experience working in both countries. 

To me it was unhealthy in some ways. You'd be surprised but I got burnt out working for startups in Australia. My experiences in Singapore were always pleasant even if they are a startup, and I got just about the same pay or higher. 

But I do not judge Australia based on that. It could have been worse if I moved elsewhere. I can tell you honestly I found great people there, and I have relatives who'd likely care a bit about me. The ones I have in my country probably do not. Remember that your closeness with people has nothing to do with how close you are genetically. 

There are many ways to go back, and to stay. My relatives took the 186 VISA path. They were mostly beyond the age of 40. 

When will you get a 189 invite - Iscah predictions for October 2018 - Iscah

Getting banned will definitely define my future. I appreciate the advice. 

Looks like I will just go through the process, wait for 2-ish years since *it is impossible to due work, business and other commitments anyway*.


----------



## Saranyar1926 (Jan 26, 2017)

Hi there, want to know the chances of getting an invite for 189 with 70 points with DOE Nov 13th. Please advise if you have any idea.


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

Saranyar1926 said:


> Hi there, want to know the chances of getting an invite for 189 with 70 points with DOE Nov 13th. Please advise if you have any idea.


Hi Saranyar,

What's the ANZSCO code? If it's 2613XX, then it may be 5 months, per ISCAH's estimate. You can find out here.
When will you get a 189 invite - Iscah predictions - Iscah

Please add your details in the signature, as you see mine, so we don't have to ask you, and can help you better.


----------

